# Doubletail Crowntail?



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay, been doing a bit of reading and came across the fact that breeding a DT to a DT is not the best idea. I have a DTgeno and a DT... Which I believe aught to give doubletails without a lot of deformities. I know I can breed him (DT) to a single tail to get genos, which can be used in further breeding, if I so decide to use his genetics.

My question is, since in my area double crowns are non-existent, more then rare, how would I achieve a decent looking CtxDT, and a better question is... How far down the line? F1, F2, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've been wondering the same thing!! Subscribed!!
Kind of too late for me to change anything though since my DT male and CT female just spawned a few hours ago.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: Good luck! I would like to work on it, I know it would need a lot of time, dedication, and probably a good bit of culling. I do have a crowntail, but her fins are messy.

Janey is the DT geno, and her genes are obviously as stubborn as she is! There is a fry that is chilling in tank #2 that is a doubletail! Who knows how many more I have.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I love the first ones coloration! Her fins are sooo long!!
These are my parents

Not the best quality, but I needed a test spawn so here it goes.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I've seen one at my Petco

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=99625


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

if you were to breed some CTPK's i would totally drown you in cash.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks Mo!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Aemaki beautiful!!!

Hoemgrown terror: hahah well then


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you!

And my next spawn is actually going to be a CTPK attempt, but it won't be for a while yet--no room


----------



## flyingpony22 (Oct 17, 2012)

Aemaki that male is absolutely gorgeous!! I have never seen anything like him before. I'm really interested in seeing how the spawn turn out. 

Sena I LOVE your females coloring. So unique!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you! He was mislabeled as a CT FEMALE when I found him so u had to have him, and I couldn't resist trying to breed him


----------



## flyingpony22 (Oct 17, 2012)

Haha silly pet shop people. But seriously wow what a steal!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha people thought Candy was a MALE crowntail. :lol: she is a... Manly lady.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah, he was on sale too...$2! Lol


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

i've seen people breed DTXDT and still have some good looking juvies. there will be a lot of culling involved but the results are amazing especially the split is down to the tail meat/puduncle that's difficult to achieve with nice split .. kniowing you're attempting CT DT i would say even if you have best genetics with CT alone achieving straight rays is a challenge so keep those water changes up!

=]


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

CTDT is not favored. People don't seem to like them, specially if they end up with thin wavy rays . . . not in my area anyway. 

Form breeding - specifically CT x DT by KadenJames. I also posted a theoretical punnet square equation. 
Form Breeding


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I would always double check my area  currently, crowntail is in first, while halfmoon and dumbo tied for second. Doubletail and combtail third while veiltail and plakat were fourth.  I didn't add any other varieties in there, like the strange split tail (veiltail ones), double crown or HMPKDT or anything more hard!! Lol

I know it says DT is recessive but I do have a fry who is DT from a DTgeno x HM cross. Odd!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Betta genetic is never "definite". We can only determine possibilities. This is why I often say "theoretically" - and you will also notice that you never get the percentage portrayed in the theory.

Take cambodian for example. It is said that cambodian is recessive. But to my experience it is very dominant in the sense that I will always have their pattern but not clean cambodian colors - rather a cambodian and other color combination. 

Nevertheless knowing/understanding the theory will help us choose which to pair. 
Good luck on your quest. Don't forget to keep us informed on your development - the steps you made. And once you've succeed, I wish to stick it to the "Form Breeding" thread so others may learn with an actual example, not just mere theory (if you don't mind, of course).


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Sure, I wouldn't mind ^.^

-flail- I have a purple crowntail male too now!!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

CTDT female on AB right now,
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1353986940


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh, wow! She is pretty  That right there is something I would like to achieve.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Me too sena! Hopefully we can!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, now I have two choices... Female DTgeno with CT male, or CT female with DT male. Although I have found (maybe just for me) the female's genetics seem more apparent in fry lol  perhaps I will do a spawn of both and compare results?


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

I was just thinking about this a doubletail crowntail lol. I'm soon gunna start doing the HMPK and CT together and hopefully achieve a HMPKCT. Then I thought about doubletails and adding a generation of those!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I would definitely follow those spawn logs!! Lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

.. Once I start to breed, I'm thinking of HMPKs with CTs. xD I might be crazy, after all that would be my 1st spawn. And then more spawning and money to go. 0.o Good luck to all the people who try this!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

And good luck to you too!!


----------

